# KJV Study Bible



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 26, 2009)

I am looking for help finding a KJV Study Bible,I Need something with reformed notes,I dont really know of any and was wondering what the KJV folks liked if they had to pick a Study Bible

I like MacArthur's but I dont think it comes in KJV,and I really like the New Geneva Study Bible that Ligonier still puts out but that's NKJV only

One alternative would be a nice Cambridge KJV with a separate Bible commentary alongside, and if that were the case what Commentary would you choose-What say Ye?


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use mainly a Thompson Chain Reference KJV -- in part because immediately after we bought our Matthew Henry one, my husband coopted it. I've hardly seen it separated from his hand since.

Maybe I'll just get my own.  

Margaret


----------



## Grymir (Feb 26, 2009)

I use the Zondervan KJV Study Bible. It's notes aren't specifically reformed, as they tend to bring explanation and history out of the text. But it's got the Scrivener Cambridge Paragraph Edition of the KJV! (first, not the second update cambridge paragraph text)

I really like it alot. And genuine leather, no hardback, no bonded. Leather!!!!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 26, 2009)

Grymir said:


> I use the Zondervan KJV Study Bible. It's notes aren't specifically reformed, as they tend to bring explanation and history out of the text. But it's got the Scrivener Cambridge Paragraph Edition of the KJV! (first, not the second update cambridge paragraph text)
> 
> I really like it alot. And genuine leather, no hardback, no bonded. Leather!!!!



I'd second this suggestion. It's the closest we'll get to a Reformed AV study Bible, except for the KJV-with-Geneva-Notes that still waters puts out, though I hear the quality isn't good. (Correct me if I'm wrong here.)

As a NAS user, I think our KJV friends would share my wish for the Reformation and Spirit of the Reformation study bibles to be published in both. (And the KJV isn't under copyright on this side of the pond, so there's no excuse not to!)


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 26, 2009)

I used this KJV Study Bible. Not Reformed but contains conservative notes.


Reformation Heritage Books

You can also find it in amazon.com for a lesser price.


----------



## KMK (Feb 26, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> I use mainly a Thompson Chain Reference KJV -- in part because immediately after we bought our Matthew Henry one, my husband coopted it. I've hardly seen it separated from his hand since.
> 
> Maybe I'll just get my own.
> 
> Margaret



Don't you hate when husbands do that! I coopted my wife's leather jacket years ago. But now it does not fit either one of us. (And no, it didn't shrink) 

Seriously, I primarily use the Companion Bible. If you are solid enough in your eschatological foundation you can disregard all of the hyper-Dispensational stuff and much of the rest is very helpful.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 26, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> I am looking for help finding a KJV Study Bible,I Need something with reformed notes,I dont really know of any and was wondering what the KJV folks liked if they had to pick a Study Bible
> 
> I like MacArthur's but I dont think it comes in KJV,and I really like the New Geneva Study Bible that Ligonier still puts out but that's NKJV only
> 
> One alternative would be a nice Cambridge KJV with a separate Bible commentary alongside, and if that were the case what Commentary would you choose-What say Ye?



This is the only one I know of: Dutch Annotations Upon the Whole Bible. I believe it uses the KJV, but you should email them first.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 26, 2009)

I just bought the Thompson Chain Reference KJV. I love it. Even though Dr Thompson actually began his early ministry in a Methodist church, but spent most of his life developing this unique bible with a comprehensive marginal chain reference system found only in the TCRB. 

I haven't noticed any particular theological slant and my uncle preached from one until 1974. In my opinion it is one of the best reference Bibles on the market.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 26, 2009)

There is the Matthew Henry Study Bible which is in the AV.. I guess his notes are somewhat reformed.


----------

